# Hello I am New!



## Al Martin (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice to meet you folks!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Why don't you take a sec and tell us a little about yourself, like what you study and such?

Jeff


----------



## Al Martin (Sep 21, 2006)

I study Old Shorin Ryu Karate from Okinawa. My Linage is Chosin and Usi Sakugawa. My father was a Marine in charge of refueling ships in the Pacific theater during the Battle of Okinawa WWII. Then he was stationed in Burma China, Indonesia, and Hawaii. He brought Sakugawa Shorin Ryu to the U.S.A. (Dallas Texas) and started the first Shorin Ryu school there in the early 1950's I trained first with my father then when he passed on in the 80's I studied with his students.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Al Martin (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you, Its nice to meet you!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 21, 2006)

welcome

I will forward to reading your posts


----------



## donna (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome, Its a really great forum:ultracool


----------



## bydand (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Great forum, friendly people!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT, AL! :ultracool


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Mr Martin!  Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT Mr. Martin...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## pstarr (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Al! I look forward to your contributions.


----------



## Al Martin (Sep 22, 2006)

Thank You; all for the warm Welcome!

--Al Martin


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 24, 2006)

welcome to mt!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome, Al!  Care to tell us a little more about you?


----------



## John Brewer (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Have fun!


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 26, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## JKR (Sep 28, 2006)

hi im studing okinawan shorin ryu karata.
im a  purple belt and a senpei.
ive only been doing karata for 9 months and i have my blue belt test on october 21.   
i also am learning brazilian jujitsu and okinawan kenpo.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Al!  

Nice lineage there.


----------



## exile (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello Al---welcome to MT! Sounds like you have a lot of good info to contribute...


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 29, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice to meet you too!


----------

